# Most highly photographed kid



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is just a taste

if you want more of this cutie go here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 3057&saved

[attachment=2dkgrgeu]IMG_0051.JPG[/attachmentdkgrgeu]
[attachment=1dkgrgeu]IMG_0058.jpg[/attachmentdkgrgeu]
[attachment=0dkgrgeu]IMG_0069.jpg[/attachmentdkgrgeu]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...I could see why....adorable.......... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

oh...soooooo cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he looks so much like Sw P!!! He's so cute!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww he's adorable!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

what a dear heart....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is VERY cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he is awesome - but Im kind of partial 

Ive wanted to keep him but I do have 2 does related to him (mom and sister) and I have 2 bucks already. So Im going to offer him for sale as a buck. Sadness. but at least I get to keep him till he is weaned.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's so cute! I'm sure it will be hard to let him go.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um yeah......but he is only 6 days old, I easily get attached when they are little. But if he stays this cute and friendly I might have issues later


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha too cute!! He's a little poser!! Funny how some are very photogenic! 
Maybe he will go to a home where you can keep in touch?!?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> um yeah......but he is only 6 days old, I easily get attached when they are little. But if he stays this cute and friendly I might have issues later


Oh goodness...you've got a ways to go before he leaves then. :laugh: Watch...at weaning time...you'll be telling us about how you're retaining him as a herd sire. :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWWW to cute!  Love the first pic! :ROFL: Thanks for posting them! :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are so cute!!!


----------

